# New addition



## nealjpage (Jan 3, 2008)

My brother had a Nikorrmat with a 50mm f1.4 Nikon lens laying around that I got.  Can't wait to try it out!


----------



## doobs (Jan 3, 2008)

:O Make sure to post pics!


----------



## spiffybeth (Jan 3, 2008)

scott, that's awesome!!!


----------

